# Game 1 - Nets vs. Raptors, Wednesday, November 1, 7:30pm



## ZÆ

*Game 1
 VS 
New Jersey Nets (0-0) vs Toronto Raptors (0-0)
Wednesday, November 1, 2006, Continental Airlines Arena
7:30 PM EST
TV Coverage: YES Network
Radio Coverage:*

<IMG src="http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/1339/newjerseynetsgamethreadqk3.jpg">
<IMG src="http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/1176/torontoraptorsgamethreahp3.jpg">​Score Prediction Game


----------



## fruitcake

i liked the old tables better

at least they showed the other team


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

fruitcake said:


> i liked the old tables better
> 
> at least they showed the other team


i agree


----------



## ZÆ

I didn't finish the Raptors' one yet.


----------



## ghoti

Take out Moore and add Nachbar.

Moore might not even play in this game.

And I agree that the Raps should be represented.


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> Take out Moore and add Nachbar.
> 
> Moore might not even play in this game.
> 
> And I agree that the Raps should be represented.


Moore is going to have to play, Cliff is out for two games.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Yeah add Nachbar. I don't expect Moore to play much, if at all. I can't wait to see how Frank uses our bench. I hope he doesn't shorten the rotation right away and starts off by going 9-10 deep.


----------



## ZÆ

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Yeah add Nachbar. I don't expect Moore to play much, if at all. I can't wait to see how Frank uses our bench. I hope he doesn't shorten the rotation right away and starts off by going 9-10 deep.


If I were to put Nachbar in, don't we usually put the first guard, big and forward off the bench?


----------



## thenetsfan

ZÆ said:


> If I were to put Nachbar in, don't we usually put the first guard, big and forward off the bench?


exacly theirs no way Franks playing only with 2 big men the whole game Moore will get good minutes.


----------



## ghoti

thenetsfan said:


> exacly theirs no way Franks playing only with 2 big men the whole game Moore will get good minutes.


Nachbar is the same size as Cliffy and plays tougher.

He can't do what Cliffy does? 

I would guess he will get more minutes than Moore.

Who knows? Maybe not.


----------



## Aurelino

Right now it appears that the first few substitutions are going to be 

Willams and Cliffy for Kidd and Collins, and then Nachbar and Wright for Krstic and VC/RJ. 

So given that Cliffy is out for the first two games, I can see Nachbar and Williams being the first subs off the bench, followed by Wright and Adams.


----------



## ghoti

I'd rather look at the thing with Boki in it than Moore, regardless of who gets more minutes. :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> Nachbar is the same size as Cliffy and plays tougher.
> 
> He can't do what Cliffy does?
> 
> I would guess he will get more minutes than Moore.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe not.


dosen't matter, hes in there now.

I'm going to start the Raps one now, should be done in a little while.


----------



## ghoti

ZÆ said:


> dosen't matter, hes in there now.
> 
> I'm going to start the Raps one now, should be done in a little while.


Woo!

I hope all you mods are trained to do this stuff or there's gonna be some super cheesy game threads if I have to do one.


----------



## ZÆ

fruitcake said:


> i liked the old tables better
> 
> at least they showed the other team


Besides that, is there anything else I should do with them?


----------



## Aurelino

Also, RJ can defend Bosh for short stretches, like he did last season. Moore might get to play vs Miami.


----------



## thenetsfan

ghoti said:


> Nachbar is the same size as Cliffy and plays tougher.
> 
> He can't do what Cliffy does?
> 
> I would guess he will get more minutes than Moore.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe not.


yea he cant remember cliff is good on the defensive end but dont get me wrong Boki im a big fan of i hope he contributes


----------



## Aurelino

ZÆ said:


> Besides that, is there anything else I should do with them?


Can you record a preview in your own voice, and put it on youtube and link it here? :biggrin:


----------



## thenetsfan

Aurelino said:


> Can you record a preview in your own voice, and put it on youtube and link it here? :biggrin:


that would be cool lol


----------



## ZÆ

um... Real said he'd do that.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

ZÆ said:


> If I were to put Nachbar in, don't we usually put the first guard, big and forward off the bench?


Nachbar is the same size as Cliff. He will play over Moore. I must admit I'm intrigued by him. I never thought he would amount to anything but he was very impressive in preseason.


----------



## HB

Moore will play. Nachbar will get ample opportunity also.


----------



## Charlie Brown

The new tables are niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.

Good job, keep them.


----------



## ZÆ

Charlie Brown said:


> The new tables are niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.
> 
> Good job, keep them.


thanks

I just messed around with the text and the pictures a little bit.

Is our text better in it or the Raptors' text better?


----------



## mjm1

i must say, pretty damn hot tables you have right there. Now if only you could link them with individual player bio's :biggrin:.


----------



## Guest

why does parker start?

IMO jones>parker.


----------



## Guest

oh and, btw, those tables are ****ing awesome. beautiful. better than the last ones you produced, by far. i love em.


----------



## VC4MVP

nice tables, but since when did Mo Pete start playing SF? I know they like to go small but i never knew he could play the 3.


----------



## Dumpy

Aurelino said:


> Can you record a preview in your own voice, and put it on youtube and link it here? :biggrin:


actually, I had a similar but less technologically sophisticated idea. What if, each game, one (respected and knowledgable) poster gets to write up a "keys to the game" that will be included in the probable starters post? There could be, say, 5-10 people that are willing to do it, and we'd rotate. the "keys to the game" would then be e-mailed to Zae and he would insert it into the first post of the thread. I'd recommend that the "keys to the game" would have the perspective of both teams, and would be no more than 100 words long. Things that could be included are players that are hot, who the Nets have to stop, etc. Every "key to the game" poster can use whatever format (s)he's most comfortable with. 

I'd volunteer for "keys to the game" duty, but I wouldn't do it for every game. I'd do it, say, once every two-three weeks or so.


----------



## ghoti

There are no tables at all.

It's a picture.


----------



## VC4MVP

Dumpy said:


> actually, I had a similar but less technologically sophisticated idea. What if, each game, one (respected and knowledgable) poster gets to write up a "keys to the game" that will be included in the probable starters post? There could be, say, 5-10 people that are willing to do it, and we'd rotate. the "keys to the game" would then be e-mailed to Zae and he would insert it into the first post of the thread. I'd recommend that the "keys to the game" would have the perspective of both teams, and would be no more than 100 words long. Things that could be included are players that are hot, who the Nets have to stop, etc. Every "key to the game" poster can use whatever format (s)he's most comfortable with.
> 
> I'd volunteer for "keys to the game" duty, but I wouldn't do it for every game. I'd do it, say, once every two-three weeks or so.


Thats a good idea almost like the announcers always do.


----------



## mjm1

ghoti said:


> There are no tables at all.
> 
> It's a picture.


2 individual pictures actually.


----------



## ghoti

peg182 said:


> why does parker start?
> 
> IMO jones>parker.


You have seen Parker play?

I don't think Parker would have to be so great to beat out Jones.


----------



## speedythief

peg182 said:


> why does parker start?
> 
> IMO jones>parker.


Jones is brought in as a scorer with the second unit. He has more offensive explosiveness than Parker. Parker is also bigger and can defend stronger perimeter players. Having Ford and Jones start in the backcourt would be a pretty small lineup.

Putting all your best players in the starting lineup is fine if you have the depth to do so, but often it's prudent to boost the second unit so that you don't get a lull in your offensive production in the early second and late third quarters. Jones has been thriving in this setup in pre-season.



VC4MVP said:


> nice tables, but since when did Mo Pete start playing SF? I know they like to go small but i never knew he could play the 3.


Mo started at the three for most of your man's tenure in Toronto.


----------



## Aurelino

Is Bosh 100% healthy?


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

I am soo excited to watch this game. I hope we win and well hope VC will totally embarass the Raptors again lol


----------



## coolman

the nets will win this game yeah!!!!!! cant wait


----------



## speedythief

Aurelino said:


> Is Bosh 100% healthy?


No, Bosh has plantar fasciitis, but he plans on playing through it this season if he can, as Tim Duncan did last year.

TJ Ford and Andrea Bargnani are also playing with mild injuries.


----------



## open mike

And Fred Jones is playing with a soar wrist


----------



## Aurelino

Stop the excuses already!

Btw, Cliffy, Boone and House are out and Moore has a malnourishment problem.


----------



## thenetsfan

open mike said:


> And Fred Jones is playing with a soar wrist


is'nt he always?


----------



## L

Aurelino said:


> Stop the excuses already!
> 
> Btw, Cliffy, Boone and House are out and M*oore has a malnourishment problem*.


:laugh:


----------



## pinoyVCfan

It's nice to see TOR fans coming to the NETS Board and not be trolling, flamebaiting or bashing VC or the NETS itself. As a TOR fan before, I would like to see TOR progress and get over the whole VC fiasco. I also wish they can be a strong contender for the division. Too bad, NJN is in their way. :biggrin: Still, it wont surprise me if they reach the playoffs.

I wish I would be able to see more of your posts and other fans' as well in this board for the sake of constructive thinking, not for the unnecessary flamebaiting and bashing of our players. Leave those to us, Nets fans. LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Link 

I don't know, I think the Raptors forum has a much hotter game thread (1st post).

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> Link
> 
> I don't know, I think the Raptors forum has a much hotter game thread (1st post).
> 
> -Petey


That is really nice. It looks very professional.

I like the key reserves and the at-a-glance stats, though.


----------



## trick

VC4MVP said:


> nice tables, but since when did Mo Pete start playing SF? I know they like to go small but i never knew he could play the 3.


6'7 is small for an SF? 

He'd be the starting SF too with Vince at SG back in the day.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Mo Pete looks small but he is actually 6'7" 220lbs.
RJ is 6'7" 230lbs...
Gerald Wallace is 6'7" 215lbs
Josh Howard is 6'7" 210lbs


----------



## neoxsupreme

Look for VC to be extra aggressive in this 1 which is good for us. 1st regular season game of a contract yr against a former team that let some European guy wear his #. Bring it on! :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Link
> 
> I don't know, I think the Raptors forum has a much hotter game thread (1st post).
> 
> -Petey


wow.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

This game is going to be awesome. I can't wait.

Will be interesting to see if the Nets frontcourt can keep up with the Raptors down the stretch of this game. Collins and Krystic are going to be gassed, me thinks.


----------



## Real

SkywalkerAC said:


> This game is going to be awesome. I can't wait.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if the Nets frontcourt can keep up with the Raptors down the stretch of this game. Collins and Krystic are going to be gassed, me thinks.


Me thinks your dead wrong.


----------



## billfindlay10

Real said:


> Me thinks your dead wrong.


If Nachbar and Wright can give you some solid minutes at the forward spots then maybe they wont be to gassed.....but Bosh Garbajosa, Bargnani, and Humpries just keep coming at you....and Rasho will play some solid low post "D" to start the game. Cliff would have been a big help for you guys this game. Foul trouble for both teams staters could effect the outcome.

Raptors by 5 :biggrin:


----------



## Dee-Zy

neoxsupreme said:



> Look for VC to be extra aggressive in this 1 which is good for us. 1st regular season game of a contract yr against a former team that let some European guy wear his #. Bring it on! :biggrin:




I would actually dare Carter to Guard Jorge, he would get used and abused.


----------



## fruitcake

billfindlay10 said:


> If Nachbar and Wright can give you some solid minutes at the forward spots then maybe they wont be to gassed.....but Bosh Garbajosa, Bargnani, and Humpries just keep coming at you....and Rasho will play some solid low post "D" to start the game. Cliff would have been a big help for you guys this game. Foul trouble for both teams staters could effect the outcome.
> 
> Raptors by 5 :biggrin:


rasho low post defense on who? our best low post guy is krstic and he's better at jumpers. (plus he's our 3rd option)

kidd will back down ford and calderon all game. mopete is a good defender but he is NOT going to guard carter, he has to guard RJ.

whoever is playing SG will get torched by Vince.

ya you got better depth, but most of that depth is unproven, and we were a significantly better team last year with a worse bench than we have this year.


----------



## fruitcake

Dee-Zy said:


> I would actually dare Carter to Guard Jorge, he would get used and abused.


ok even if garbajosa scores like 20 on vince, vince would score like 50 on garbajosa. 

garbajosa is an undersized center.


----------



## purplehaze89

Dee-Zy said:


> I would actually dare Carter to Guard Jorge, he would get used and abused.


:rofl: :rofl: 

[strike] I'd forgetten how insanely silly Raptor fans could be. [/strike]

unneccesary -Real


----------



## uptown4784

I am going to the game


----------



## Real

billfindlay10 said:


> If Nachbar and Wright can give you some solid minutes at the forward spots then maybe they wont be to gassed.....but Bosh Garbajosa, Bargnani, and Humpries just keep coming at you....and Rasho will play some solid low post "D" to start the game. Cliff would have been a big help for you guys this game. Foul trouble for both teams staters could effect the outcome.
> 
> Raptors by 5 :biggrin:


The Nets had one good bench player last year, and still won 49 games. 

That one bench player is not playing, but I'm not worried about Garbajosa, Bargnani, or Humphries against Krstic and Collins. Bosh is going to get his, ethier way. So long as the Nets play together and play good team defense they should win.


----------



## ZÆ

Real said:


> The Nets had one good bench player last year, and still won 49 games.
> 
> That one bench player is not playing, but I'm not worried about Garbajosa, Bargnani, or Humphries against Krstic and Collins. Bosh is going to get his, ethier way. So long as the Nets play together and play good team defense they should win.


I think Bosh and TJ Ford are injured but will still most likely play. We'll see how that turns out. Last year we put RJ on Bosh for the finial quarter after he was having a good game and I believe RJ left him scoreless in in the 4th.


----------



## Real

ZÆ said:


> I think Bosh and TJ Ford are injured but will still most likely play. We'll see how that turns out. Last year we put RJ on Bosh for the finial quarter after he was having a good game and I believe RJ left him scoreless in in the 4th.


I'd imagine they will play, and I think that to start out Collins will be on Bosh. 

Without Cliff it is going to be a bit more difficult, but that is the benefit of having such a versitile player as Richard Jefferson. 

The biggest thing for the Nets right now is establishing a defensive mindset early. When they started off slow last year so did their defense. I want to see the Nets play excellent defense night in and night out for 82 games.


----------



## lukewarmplay

i can see the raptors stealing this one. but then i remember we've got marcus williams, and my vision clears.


----------



## MrCharisma

The rosters have been set...here's ours.

link 

*NEW JERSEY*
Adams, Hassan
Carter, Vince
Collins, Jason
Ilic, Mile
Jefferson, Richard
Kidd, Jason
Krstic, Nenad
Moore, Mikki
Nachbar, Bostjan
Robinson, Clifford
Williams, Marcus
Wright, Antoine

*INACTIVE LIST*
Boone, Josh
House, Eddie
McInnis, Jeff

Once Boone and House are healthy I wonder who will be the Inactives. Definitley Mile...probably Adams. So McInnis, Adams (Or Mikki), Mile...great, answered my own question.


----------



## elsaic15

Dee-Zy said:


> I would actually dare Carter to Guard Jorge, he would get used and abused.


i dare you to lay off the pipe. or do you have that condition where you mix the order of names up


----------



## purplehaze89

TORONTO
Bargnani, Andrea
Bosh, Chris
Calderon, Jose
Ford, T.J.
Garbajosa, Jorge
Graham, Joey
Humphries, Kris
Jones, Fred
Nesterovic, Rasho
Parker, Anthony
Peterson, Morris
Tucker, PJ
INACTIVE LIST
Martin, Darrick
Slokar, Uros
Sow, Pape

Here's Toronto's roster as it applies to this game day thread. What a mess...


----------



## NetsFan006

this thread needs to be back on the front page.... go nets!   

:clap:


----------



## Dumpy

Dumpy said:


> actually, I had a similar but less technologically sophisticated idea. What if, each game, one (respected and knowledgable) poster gets to write up a "keys to the game" that will be included in the probable starters post? There could be, say, 5-10 people that are willing to do it, and we'd rotate. the "keys to the game" would then be e-mailed to Zae and he would insert it into the first post of the thread. I'd recommend that the "keys to the game" would have the perspective of both teams, and would be no more than 100 words long. Things that could be included are players that are hot, who the Nets have to stop, etc. Every "key to the game" poster can use whatever format (s)he's most comfortable with.
> 
> I'd volunteer for "keys to the game" duty, but I wouldn't do it for every game. I'd do it, say, once every two-three weeks or so.


so, is there any interest in this? I'll volunteer to do it for the second game of the season, but, again, I wouldn't do it more than once every few weeks, so there would have to be other volunteers too.


----------



## Petey

Dumpy said:


> so, is there any interest in this? I'll volunteer to do it for the second game of the season, but, again, I wouldn't do it more than once every few weeks, so there would have to be other volunteers too.


I'll do a game every week or 2 weeks.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

<< I'll definitely do some as well fellas...


----------



## Pain5155

purplehaze89 said:


> TORONTO
> Bargnani, Andrea
> Bosh, Chris
> Calderon, Jose
> Ford, T.J.
> Garbajosa, Jorge
> Graham, Joey
> Humphries, Kris
> Jones, Fred
> Nesterovic, Rasho
> Parker, Anthony
> Peterson, Morris
> Tucker, PJ
> INACTIVE LIST
> Martin, Darrick
> Slokar, Uros
> Sow, Pape
> 
> Here's Toronto's roster as it applies to this game day thread. What a mess...


hows that a mess?


----------



## Netted

MrCharisma said:


> The rosters have been set...here's ours.
> 
> link
> 
> *NEW JERSEY*
> Adams, Hassan
> Carter, Vince
> Collins, Jason
> Ilic, Mile
> Jefferson, Richard
> Kidd, Jason
> Krstic, Nenad
> Moore, Mikki
> Nachbar, Bostjan
> Robinson, Clifford
> Williams, Marcus
> Wright, Antoine
> 
> *INACTIVE LIST*
> Boone, Josh
> House, Eddie
> McInnis, Jeff
> 
> Once Boone and House are healthy I wonder who will be the Inactives. Definitley Mile...probably Adams. So McInnis, Adams (Or Mikki), Mile...great, answered my own question.


I think McInnis, Mile and Moore will eventually be inactive once everyone is healthy and able to play.


----------



## Netted

There are 2 players on the Raptors bench I worry about and they are Jones and Garbajosa. I feel like Jones use to stick it to us when he was with the Pacers. I happened to catch part of the last Raps preseason game and I like what I saw out of Garbajosa. He's the type of energy player that gives the Nets fits.


Hey, if you guys need help with the "keys to the game" I can chip in on occasion.


----------



## GM3

Netted said:


> There are 2 players on the Raptors bench I worry about and they are Jones and Garbajosa. I feel like Jones use to stick it to us when he was with the Pacers. I happened to catch part of the last Raps preseason game and I like what I saw out of Garbajosa. He's the type of energy player that gives the Nets fits.
> 
> 
> * Hey, if you guys need help with the "keys to the game" I can chip in on occasion.*


Got for it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

purplehaze89 said:


> TORONTO
> Bargnani, Andrea
> Bosh, Chris
> Calderon, Jose
> Ford, T.J.
> Garbajosa, Jorge
> Graham, Joey
> Humphries, Kris
> Jones, Fred
> Nesterovic, Rasho
> Parker, Anthony
> Peterson, Morris
> Tucker, PJ
> INACTIVE LIST
> Martin, Darrick
> Slokar, Uros
> Sow, Pape
> 
> Here's Toronto's roster as it applies to this game day thread. What a mess...


Mess? It's the best roster the Raptors have ever had.


----------



## njfan5388

I hope they don't pull a Bucks like they did last yr on opening night


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

My hopes for the season.

VC is gonna have his first test shutting up all the Raptor fans tommorow night and proving that he desires to bring home this team a ring by playing his words. Rj he needs to be recognized and be A ALL STAR! KIdd have to prove that he's not slowing down and shut up all the crap about him being old. Nenad wow the kid should just improve and be a ALL STAR. Bench needs to CONTRIBUTE night in and night out. This has to be the team that won the 14 game winning sreak and the 10 game winning streak. Played Defense and shut down teams offenseivly. Seriously, ESPN and Hollinger needs to know the truth about the Nets, its the real deal .

I believe this team can be the sleeper and underdog that will win it all. I really hope that the Detriot Pistons era is over and forgotten because I could say move over and give the glory to the Nets. Man, this team should have a record of what 10-2 the start of the season that would be awesome. Its either a season with lessons being learned in regular season the triumphing in the playoffs like the Heat or a fresh start trying to win it all sort of like the Detriot Pistons, because our players played together for a long time like the starters in Detriot. It would be sweet for the Nets to seek revenge on Friday night against the Heat and a well blown out game like in the 14 game winning sreak against the Heat would be nice lol. We need to dethrown the Heat and a new champion should emerge


----------



## neoxsupreme

SkywalkerAC said:


> Mess? It's the best roster the Raptors have ever had.


Possibly but it's still unproven. The best roster the Raps ever had comprised of VC, AD, Oakley, JYD, Keon Clark, Alvin Williams, Chris Childs, Dell Curry, Hakeem Olajuwon, Mo Pete etc.


----------



## Guest

purplehaze89 said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> [strike] I'd forgetten how insanely silly Raptor fans could be. [/strike]
> 
> unneccesary -Real


ya, is that really needed? 


pinoyVCfan said:


> It's nice to see TOR fans coming to the NETS Board and not be trolling, flamebaiting or bashing VC or the NETS itself. As a TOR fan before, I would like to see TOR progress and get over the whole VC fiasco. I also wish they can be a strong contender for the division. Too bad, NJN is in their way. :biggrin: Still, it wont surprise me if they reach the playoffs.
> 
> I wish I would be able to see more of your posts and other fans' as well in this board for the sake of constructive thinking, not for the unnecessary flamebaiting and bashing of our players. Leave those to us, Nets fans. LOL! :biggrin:


especially after seeing this...it's really disappointing.

he was looking for a nice debate, not name-calling and childish acts.


----------



## Guest

and guys, i'd help with the "keys to the game" thing. i'd just like to send it to petey, or dumpy, anyone to do a quick edit...just to make sure i don't completely screw it up.


----------



## Guest

billfindlay10 said:


> If Nachbar and Wright can give you some solid minutes at the forward spots then maybe they wont be to gassed.....but Bosh Garbajosa, Bargnani, and Humpries just keep coming at you....and Rasho will play some solid low post "D" to start the game. Cliff would have been a big help for you guys this game. Foul trouble for both teams staters could effect the outcome.
> 
> Raptors by 5 :biggrin:


i think foul trouble for both teams bigs is more important, to be specific. to have rj + vc driving in on the bigs, and with the way collins, krstic, and moore are (and mile if he plays)...we might see some REALLY small lineups.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

neoxsupreme said:


> Possibly but it's still unproven. The best roster the Raps ever had comprised of VC, AD, Oakley, JYD, Keon Clark, Alvin Williams, Chris Childs, Dell Curry, Hakeem Olajuwon, Mo Pete etc.


unproven or not, i'll take this new team.

we're much better at the point.

we're much better at power forward.

we're much better at center.

on the wing we've got more defense and depth.

we're much deeper in general.

I loved that old team but it really was lacking in talent depth.

whether a team is proven or not has little to do with how good they actually are. they will get better in time, yes, that much should be true. looking at the composition, the player mix, this raptor squad is the best to date. but i guess we'll find out tomorrow just how quickly they have gelled as a rebuilt team.


----------



## farouq710

SkywalkerAC said:


> unproven or not, i'll take this new team.
> 
> we're much better at the point.
> 
> we're much better at power forward.
> 
> we're much better at center.
> 
> on the wing we've got more defense and depth.
> 
> we're much deeper in general.
> 
> I loved that old team but it really was lacking in talent depth.
> 
> whether a team is proven or not has little to do with how good they actually are. they will get better in time, yes, that much should be true. looking at the composition, the player mix, this raptor squad is the best to date. but i guess we'll find out tomorrow just how quickly they have gelled as a rebuilt team.



I think overall the team did get better but I still feel you guys got shafted in the Ford deal, shoudl've at least gotten a pick out of that. talented, sweet shooting big men with nba bodies are very hard to find. quick, playmaking PGs are easier to attain.


----------



## Dumpy

peg182 said:


> and guys, i'd help with the "keys to the game" thing. i'd just like to send it to petey, or dumpy, anyone to do a quick edit...just to make sure i don't completely screw it up.


no way, that will be part of the fun of it. Everyone should do their "Keys" their own way, from their own perspective, and in their own style. Do it in verse if you want, or make it cryptic like Sussman. I envision that it should be pretty quick and to the point--don't spend an hour on it.

Anyway, it seems like we have a core group . . . Zae, set up a schedule and post it with a sticky. You can edit it as other people want in. As I said, I'll do the Miami game (game 2); I'll e-mail it to you sometime tonite. At least wait a half hour or so after the end of the game tonite before posting the Miami game thread; I'll try to get the "Keys" to you before then.


----------



## ghoti

Dumpy said:


> no way, that will be part of the fun of it. Everyone should do their "Keys" their own way, from their own perspective, and in their own style. Do it in verse if you want, or make it cryptic like Sussman. I envision that it should be pretty quick and to the point--don't spend an hour on it.
> 
> Anyway, it seems like we have a core group . . . Zae, set up a schedule and post it with a sticky. You can edit it as other people want in. As I said, I'll do the Miami game (game 2); I'll e-mail it to you sometime tonite. At least wait a half hour or so after the end of the game tonite before posting the Miami game thread; I'll try to get the "Keys" to you before then.


Neat idea!

"Peg's keys to the game", "ravor44's keys to the game", "kweli109's keys to the game", "Vinsane's keys to the game laugh etc.

I think that's terrific.

Submit it through PM to the game thread starter on the day before the game and maybe it can be put into a cool professional looking format like Speedy does on the Raps board.


----------



## neoxsupreme

SkywalkerAC said:


> unproven or not, i'll take this new team.
> 
> we're much better at the point.
> 
> we're much better at power forward.
> 
> we're much better at center.
> 
> on the wing we've got more defense and depth.
> 
> we're much deeper in general.
> 
> I loved that old team but it really was lacking in talent depth.
> 
> whether a team is proven or not has little to do with how good they actually are. they will get better in time, yes, that much should be true. looking at the composition, the player mix, this raptor squad is the best to date. but i guess we'll find out tomorrow just how quickly they have gelled as a rebuilt team.


When this new team gets 47 wins & goes to the East Semis, come back to me.


----------



## Mogriffjr

ghoti said:


> Neat idea!
> 
> "Peg's keys to the game", "ravor44's keys to the game", "kweli109's keys to the game", "Vinsane's keys to the game laugh etc.
> 
> I think that's terrific.
> 
> Submit it through PM to the game thread starter on the day before the game and maybe it can be put into a cool professional looking format like Speedy does on the Raps board.


So it'll be like the opinions of about 5-10 net fans in one thread? I think that's interesting to read, coming from different perspectives...I know I'm down for this


----------



## Dumpy

Mogriffjr said:


> So it'll be like the opinions of about 5-10 net fans in one thread? I think that's interesting to read, coming from different perspectives...I know I'm down for this


you could do it that way; I envisioned one perspective per thread, though. We'd set up a game schedule that lists which (single) poster has to provide the "keys" to which game. That way, no one would have to do more than once every few weeks. And we wouldn't have to "compete" among ourselves for readers. lol. I guess if you want to do it every game, there's no reason why you can't.


----------



## Mogriffjr

SkywalkerAC said:


> unproven or not, i'll take this new team.
> 
> we're much better at the point.
> 
> we're much better at power forward.
> 
> we're much better at center.
> 
> on the wing we've got more defense and depth.
> 
> we're much deeper in general.
> 
> I loved that old team but it really was lacking in talent depth.
> 
> whether a team is proven or not has little to do with how good they actually are. they will get better in time, yes, that much should be true. looking at the composition, the player mix, this raptor squad is the best to date. but i guess we'll find out tomorrow just how quickly they have gelled as a rebuilt team.


I agree with most of these points. Ford is a purer PG than James but what you gain there, you lose on the perimeter with James shooting and you lose quite a bit of points. I guess your expecting guys like Parker and Jones to pick up the slack there correct?

Either way, I think the defense is key here. The fact that Rasho is there, he's a solid weak side defender and he can come on the double and provide some blocks. Jones is active on the defensive end and Graham should continue to be a spark off the bench. Mo Pete starting should shoulder more of the scoring load IMO.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Dumpy said:


> you could do it that way; I envisioned one perspective per thread, though. We'd set up a game schedule that lists which (single) poster has to provide the "keys" to which game. That way, no one would have to do more than once every few weeks. And we wouldn't have to "compete" among ourselves for readers. lol. I guess if you want to do it every game, there's no reason why you can't.


I think either way is fine...a schedule would put the shine more on that poster's game. While I'm sure there are a lot of us who have their own keys to a certain game and that, in a single game thread, could provide some interesting discussion, either way is fine by me...I'm sure we can come up with a consensus to get this thing going. 

Only reason though I say it should be multiple posters is because if it is just one poster, he/she has to shoulder the responsibility (or just providing their keys) on that game thread. I hope I didn't confuse there...


----------



## Dumpy

Mogriffjr said:


> I think either way is fine...a schedule would put the shine more on that poster's game. While I'm sure there are a lot of us who have their own keys to a certain game and that, in a single game thread, could provide some interesting discussion, either way is fine by me...I'm sure we can come up with a consensus to get this thing going.
> 
> Only reason though I say it should be multiple posters is because if it is just one poster, he/she has to shoulder the responsibility (or just providing their keys) on that game thread. I hope I didn't confuse there...


Oh, I see--that makes sense. I just don't think we should get to a point where everyone feels pressure to do keys to every game. But you're right, if everyone can submit keys whenever they want, then we should get at least one or two per game at minimum.


----------



## ghoti

Dumpy said:


> you could do it that way; I envisioned one perspective per thread, though. We'd set up a game schedule that lists which (single) poster has to provide the "keys" to which game. That way, no one would have to do more than once every few weeks. And we wouldn't have to "compete" among ourselves for readers. lol. I guess if you want to do it every game, there's no reason why you can't.


I envision it as being one poster per game.

You sign up for the one you want to do and submit it the day before or the morning of the game.

It's a terrific idea, Dumpy.

I'll set this up when I get home.


----------



## Nets0416

Damn, Game 1 is tonight? Geez, seems like yesterday, when we were in the play-offs. Just hope the Nets don't get killed like the Heat did last night. :rotf:


----------



## Petey

Nets0416 said:


> Damn, Game 1 is tonight? Geez, seems like yesterday, when we were in the play-offs. Just hope the Nets don't get killed like the Heat did last night. :rotf:


Haha, no it doesn't. Seems like one of the longest offseasons ever as the Nets didn't make many moves after the draft.

-Petey


----------



## Nets0416

Petey said:


> Haha, no it doesn't. Seems like one of the longest offseasons ever as the Nets didn't make many moves after the draft.
> 
> -Petey


Good point. But I'm shocked that Basketball is back this fast. I guess because of the International games over the Summer.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

farouq710 said:


> I think overall the team did get better but I still feel you guys got shafted in the Ford deal, shoudl've at least gotten a pick out of that. talented, sweet shooting big men with nba bodies are very hard to find. quick, playmaking PGs are easier to attain.


I feel that Ford has the potential to emerge as a top-tier point guard this year, and those sure aren't easy to obtain. He is by far the best point guard the raptors have ever had and is near-perfect for our run and gun system


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Mogriffjr said:


> I agree with most of these points. Ford is a purer PG than James but what you gain there, you lose on the perimeter with James shooting and you lose quite a bit of points. I guess your expecting guys like Parker and Jones to pick up the slack there correct?
> 
> Either way, I think the defense is key here. The fact that Rasho is there, he's a solid weak side defender and he can come on the double and provide some blocks. Jones is active on the defensive end and Graham should continue to be a spark off the bench. Mo Pete starting should shoulder more of the scoring load IMO.


Scoring won't be an issue at all, we'll have more than enough to go around, though another sharpshooter might be a welcome addition. 

Defense and rebounding should be improved over last year. We're going to give up a lot of points but we're not going to do so without a fight. Our perimeter defense was abysmal last season and now i love what I see on the wings with Mo, AP, Jones, and Graham and our speedy point guards will apply a good deal of pressure.


----------



## Vincesanity91

I am so ready for this. :banana:


----------



## elsaic15

im literally just sitting at my computer just counting down the minutes till the game starts, oblivious to the 3 papers due and 2 exams i have next week =)


----------



## Vincesanity91

It's time to bring it! I am so ready for this.

*TORONTO, YOU'RE NOTHING! YOU'RE GOING DOWN!!*


----------



## eddymac

This is going to be a tough game for the Nets seeing as the Raptors have improved this season. But I expect the Nets to pull of the win 99-93.


----------



## jarkid

i'm here again, let's go NETS !


----------



## JoeOtter15

_*go nets*_


----------



## GM3

A reason to watch future pregame shows.

Beadle!


----------



## Real

GM3 said:


> A reason to watch future pregame shows.
> 
> Beadle!


Yes!!


----------



## Real

Am I seriously seeing Knick commecials on Net programming?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

GM3 said:


> A reason to watch future pregame shows.
> 
> Beadle!


awoooooga


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Any radio/video/internet feed going on tonight?


----------



## jarkid

just wait another 7 more mintes... hurry up to begin !!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> just wait another 7 more mintes... hurry up to begin !!


 yeah, this last couple minutes is so painful. Get it started already!


----------



## jarkid

Clifford Robinson won't play the future two games...

so you know... let's go Mikki, and Boki !


----------



## Vinsane

tmac r u doin the whole game


----------



## Vinsane

I wanna see Vince pull one of these


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> tmac r u doin the whole game


I am, I think others will be around to help.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> tmac r u doin the whole game


wut do u mean, cute boy, long time no see.


----------



## HB

I'll help out too since I am going to be watching the game.


----------



## Vinsane

jarkid said:


> wut do u mean, cute boy, long time no see.


man don't start wit me


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> tmac r u doin the whole game


 I should be around for most of it, but like petey said, there will be a few people here


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> man don't start wit me


ok,ok, let's just concentrate on the game !


----------



## Real

I'll do some analysis.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I should be around for most of it, but like petey said, there will be a few people here


it's a cold night... few people here.


----------



## Vinsane

y haven't i been promoted to a mod yet


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Vinsane said:


> I wanna see Vince pull one of these


aww, my old avatar  

this is going to be dynamite. your crowd better be rocking tonight.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vinsane said:


> I wanna see Vince pull one of these


He must be pumped up, after last nights Nymex thing:


----------



## Vinsane

do u guys think mo pete will play wit a chip on his shoulder


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> it's a cold night... few people here.


 There's a pretty good amount of people at the game from on here too.


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> y haven't i been promoted to a mod yet


maybe in the next ten years.


----------



## Petey

Haha RJ is on the floor again and just told the crowd, 'stay class New Jersey'.

Watch him smack Mo Pete tonight!

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

jarkid said:


> it's a cold night... few people here.


awshucks ... we need 50,000 posts!


----------



## ghoti

Haha!

He said it!

"Stay Classy".

Now he needs to get thrown out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ah, nice. Pantera blasting to start the game, good work by the arena sound people


----------



## HB

Early foul on Bosh. Not smart.


----------



## Petey

Nets come away with the tip.

Kidd,Collins, Carter, Bosh with the early foul!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets win the tip.

Foul on Bosh, his first. 
Collins gets it stolen, Mo Pete misses a three, rebound Collins.

RJ called for a travel.


----------



## Vincesanity91

Mo Pete misses a 3.

And traveling on the nets


----------



## Petey

Carter, RJ, Collins, Collins has it slapped away. Ford to Peterson, misses the 3, Collins board. RJ called traveling.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ blocks Rasho's layup.

Nenad misses, rebound Rasho.

Bosh hits. 2-0 Raptors


----------



## Vincesanity91

Bosh for 2.

2-0 Toronto

VC flushes it down!

2-2


----------



## jarkid

the game started, go !


----------



## HB

Wow look at Vince's speed on that dunk


----------



## Petey

Rasho blocked by RJ, Krstic misses w/ his left as the crowd cheers him on. Bosh goes to the reverse and hits. Carter twists and turns his way to the bucket.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits, ties it 2-2.

Parker hits. 4-2 Raptors


----------



## Vincesanity91

Anthony Parker drains a 2

4-2 Raps


----------



## jarkid

HB said:


> Wow look at Vince's speed on that dunk


he worked out in this summer obviously !


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits in the paint. 4-4 tie.

Mo Pete misses, rebound Bosh.

Problem with the shot clock, refs stop the play.


----------



## Petey

Parker his the midrange shot, Kidd brings it up... Collins to a cutting Carter, hits the jumper. Tied up.

Peterson forces, Bosh O board.

Stop of play as the shot clock had stopped.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Defense, defense, defense...


----------



## Vincesanity91

Carter misses a 3


----------



## jarkid

4-6 nets

4 points are from Vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ford hits. 6-4 Raps.

Carter misses from waaaaay outside, rebound Bosh.
Peterson hits. 8-4 Raps.

Collins hits the set shot. 8-6 Raps


----------



## Petey

Ford over Kidd out of the inbound. Kidd to RJ, RJ to Collins, to Carter, Carter misses the 3, Bosh board.

Ford to Peterson and hits.

RJ to Kidd, to Krstic, to Collins, Collins hits.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## HB

SSW with a nice jumper


----------



## jarkid

Jason Collins looks healthy


----------



## Petey

Nets down 2. Parker, Rasho, Rasho hits. Nets down 4.

Kidd, Carter, Krstic, Krstic with the series of moves and 3 second violatons.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rasho hits. 10-6

Nenad called for a travel. Foul called on Rasho, his first.

Foul called on Collins, his first.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nice to know Twin can do a 20-footer


----------



## Kievitt13

any radio or video feed tonight?


----------



## Petey

Rasho misses, Raptor tip, Rasho w/ the foul. Nets ball, Kidd, RJ, Carter, moving foul by Collins.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Too many turnovers.

RJ has to get more involved.


----------



## Real

I guess we're going to just let these guys shoot in our faces.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Parker misses, rebound Nenad.

Kidd called for travel in the paint. Sloppy start to the game.


----------



## Petey

Ford, Parker, Parker fires the 3, misses, Krstic board, Kidd, Kidd travels. Sloppy Nets start.

-Petey


----------



## Kievitt13

???


----------



## GM3

3 consecutive turnovers , 5 total.

10-6 Raptors.


----------



## jarkid

the nets have to get used to play the real game...

don't lose like the opening night last year..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Palming violation called on Ford.

So many whistles


----------



## Petey

Ford, Bosh, Ford, Ford called for palming. LOL

RJ knocks it down.

-Petey


----------



## Real

I want to see agressive defense. I don't want them to get off a shot.


----------



## HB

Ah ha finally the crowd gets what they want


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ and Nenad hit, tie it at 10-10.

Mo pete answers. 12-10 Raps.

Foul on Rasho, his 2nd. And in comes the new #15.


----------



## Petey

Bosh, Bosh uses the screen, AIR BALL, RJ board, Krstic inside hits!!!

Ford, to Peterson, Peterson hits.

Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, Krstic, foul on Rasho!!! His 2nd.

#15 in for the Raptors. Nets can't hit.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Ford off balance hits, Raptors up 4.

Kidd, Krstic, Krstic w/ range and hits.

Raptors miss, Kidd... drives and fouled by Ford.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Rasho is off the bench now because of 2 fouls.

who will be the first bench on tonight?


----------



## GM3

14-12 Raptors.

Very little defense.

Carter got it going early but bricked two 3pt shots.


----------



## Vinsane

which team is running more so far


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams coming in!


----------



## HB

Wonder boy is in


----------



## jarkid

defense .. !


----------



## Petey

With my old age, my play by play looks slower than the younger mods!

Damnit!

RJ to Krstic, Krstic hits from deep. Ford to #15, Parker hits!

Collins is fouled. Hits the 1st.

Marcus Williams coming in.

Hits the 2nd.

Tie game.

Nachbar in, called on a foul away from the ball.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

bargnani, fouling machine.


----------



## Petey

Ford, Jones, Raptors #1 misses. Krstic blocked by Raptors #1. Raptors miss, Barbagni w/ a foul on the tip.

-Petey


----------



## HB

The Raptors just throw up a shot every single time down, do they even run any plays.


----------



## Kievitt13

Is There Any Live Radio Or Video Feed????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

bargnani picking up 2 quick fouls.

Nachbar hits from the line, Nets up 18-16


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Ah Petey, you finally admit you're getting old!
You're older than your actual age (28).


----------



## jarkid

HB said:


> Wonder boy is in


haha, what a Wonder boy...


----------



## Petey

Nachbar at the line. 

Drops the 1st. Moore in for Krstic.

Drops the 2nd.

Nets up 2.

Ford brings it down.

Parker, Barbagni throws it up, misses and puts it backl.

Nachbar fires and misses. Ford tries to go all the way, and loses the handle.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Marcus with the nice move but comes up short.

Parker fires the 3 and hits.

Carter in the post, over Parker.

Nets down 1.

Ford brings it up again. They play Ford heavy minutes?

Raptors miss, out of bounds off the Raptors.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Anthony Parker is having himself a ball game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kievitt13 said:


> Is There Any Live Radio Or Video Feed????


 not that I know of.


----------



## Vinsane

GM3 said:


> 14-12 Raptors.
> 
> Very little defense.
> 
> Carter got it going early but bricked two 3pt shots.


he has only shot 4 shots and made 3 of them what r u talkin bout


----------



## jarkid

Anthony Parker is going to be another Anthony Johnson !?


----------



## PriceIsWright

Nenad has beastly range


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, misses. Thought he was hacked.

Raptors #15 knocks it down.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Wright... Go !


----------



## HB

RJ trying to take of Bosh's head


----------



## Real

Wow, Bosh just got ****ed up by Mikki Moore..

Then just got killed by RJ.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

flagrent foul? lame.


----------



## mjm1

THE OFFICIALS WILL BURN IN HELL for all eternity.


----------



## Petey

Wright drives, gets contact but hits.

Calderon w/ the runner and hits/

Marcus Williams w/ the move but loses his balance. Raptors ball.

Bosh rejected by Moore!!!

RJ fouls Bosh as he got the ball back.

Bosh to the line and will get the ball back as it was ruled a flagrant foul.

Stay classy RJ!!! LOL

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> Haha!
> 
> He said it!
> 
> "Stay Classy".
> 
> Now he needs to get thrown out.


One more flagrant, and the tradition continues!


----------



## AND1NBA

The Nets have a little Bad Boys in them. I like it. :yes:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bosh picks up his second, nice.


----------



## Petey

Bosh can’t hit either?

Raptors ball. To Bosh, Bosh kicked out, Graham can’t hit, Marcus board, to RJ, beats Calderon, fouled by Bosh…

RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

:biggrin: Mikki moore is the next Tim Duncan


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

End of the first!

Nets up 28-27


----------



## Real

Nets are playing a bit better, but we can't give the Raptors shots, because it is clear they will take them, and occasionally make them.

If we limit their shots, we're fine.


----------



## Petey

RJ hits the 1st.

Humphries in for Bosh.

RJ hits the 2nd.

Raptors miss, Wright board, brings it over.

RJ to Marcus, Nachbar, Wright, RJ cutting and HITS!

Nets up 1.

Calderon hits.

RJ gets the step and hits with 5 left in the quarter…. Nets up 1 after 1.

28-27

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

28-27 Nets.

Nets' bench has to step out...


----------



## BrooklynBound

Why do we run so many isos?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> :biggrin: Mikki moore is the next Tim Duncan


 :laugh: pretty much.


----------



## mjm1

Defense, where'd you go? I miss you so, its like its been forever. lol


----------



## HB

BrooklynBound said:


> Why do we run so many isos?


Because it actually benefits the team.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

BrooklynBound said:


> Why do we run so many isos?


When they get disorganized, and not setting plays properly, they fall back onto isos.


----------



## ravor44

Damn..the REFS screw again...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice move by williams, getting right to the hoop.


----------



## Petey

2nd quarter underway, quick foul by Wright, Raptors side out.

Down to some Raptor and can't hit...

Marcus, Nachbar, Carter, Marcus misses the 3.

Some Raptor to Jones for 3.

Nets going small. Nachbar, RJ, Wright, Carter, Williams.

Carter fouled.

Wright, Carter, Carter drives and fouled.

Carter is aggressive.

Graham w/ his 2nd foul in seconds.

Nachbar, Marcus, Marcus w/ the cross over, drives, left hand, fouled with 2 seconds on the shot clock.

To the line.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Marcus Williams, first two career points.


----------



## Real

mjm1 said:


> Defense, where'd you go? I miss you so, its like its been forever. lol


:biggrin: repped


----------



## mjm1

Nachbar taking the hit, DEFENSIVE SIGHTING!!


----------



## HB

Vince is looking good out there


----------



## jarkid

VC has high percentage shots.

he is so nice.


----------



## Petey

Foul was on Humphries, hits the 1st, and the 2nd. Tied at 30.

Jones, runs over Nachbar… w/ a little flop. LOL

Nets’ ball. Carter, Wright, Nachbar, Carter over Graham!

Jones, #15, Jones, misses, Marcus board, pushing, driving, Carter, Marcus, can’t hit on the reverse. Humphries from Calderon and hits.

-Petey


----------



## adawgg23

Does anyone have this game of audio? can you give me a link or something? thanks

also, did anyone else notice the raps already have 11 fouls?????


----------



## Real

That's complete and utter bull****


----------



## mjm1

HE WAS IN THE RESTRICTED AREA, how can officials be so blind?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> Vince is looking good out there


 Nachbar contributing at both ends. Good stuff.


----------



## HB

adawgg23 said:


> Does anyone have this game of audio? can you give me a link or something? thanks
> 
> also, did anyone else notice the raps already have 11 fouls?????


and they have also taken over 30 shots with like 8 mins still left in the second quarter


----------



## YankeeNETicS

mjm1 said:


> Marcus Williams, first two career points.


... from the foul line.

waiting for his first FG too.


----------



## Petey

adawgg23 said:


> Does anyone have this game of audio? can you give me a link or something? thanks
> 
> also, did anyone else notice the raps already have 11 fouls?????


*
Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here. Sadly don't have a link.
*
Nachbar in the post and hits!

Nets have a bench!

Raptors miss, Nets running, Marcus, Carter, Krstic… O foul on Krstic, his 2nd.

Timeout.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

adawgg23 said:


> Does anyone have this game of audio? can you give me a link or something? thanks
> 
> also, did anyone else notice the raps already have 11 fouls?????


 Welcome to the boards!

Sadly, there isn't any free audio link that I know of


----------



## GM3

Anyone else hate our first few weeks of games?

Heat on friday then 5 days off, then the following week they play 5 games in 7 nights.


----------



## mjm1

YankeeNETicS said:


> ... from the foul line.
> 
> waiting for his first FG too.


he was so close with the reverse layup. i shed a tear, that would have been so beautiful


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams is getting to the rim, he just needs to finish those shots.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nachbar!!!


----------



## BrooklynBound

HB said:


> Because it actually benefits the team.


not as much as some more motion offense would


----------



## HB

Marcus has missed two wide open layups.


----------



## Petey

Collins in, Krstic out.

Raptors miss, Wright pushing, drives, shot rims out. Raptors miss, Carter board, pushing. Nachbar w/ the bucket.

Raptors turnover.

-Petey


----------



## adawgg23

Thanks for the welcome guys! 

NOCHBAR HITS A 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Boki for 333333333


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"I want to change my name to Flabio"

Man, I missed Jackson.


----------



## Real

Very pleased with Marcus and Boki off the bench so far.


----------



## Petey

Nets 9-2 run. Kidd, Nachbar… misses the 3, Kidd board, Carter resets, Carter to Collins, Knocked away, Calderon fouled by Marcus.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Vince Carter, why are you looking for Jason Collins on the offensive end? WHY, i must know.


----------



## jarkid

i want to see marcus williams to made his first career feild goal...

is he too nervous?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

GM3 said:


> Anyone else hate our first few weeks of games?
> 
> Heat on friday then 5 days off, then the following week they play 5 games in 7 nights.


What else is new ... there's a league conspiracy against the Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

BrooklynBound said:


> not as much as some more motion offense would


 I'm with you on that one.


----------



## mjm1

Jason Kidd, is going at BLAZING speeds.


----------



## Petey

Ford, Jones, Ford, Bosh, Bosh draws the foul.
2nd foul on Collins.

Bosh cuts the Nets lead to 3.

Kidd pushing, Kidd, Carter, Carter fires, misses, Raptors w/ the board. Jones all the way but misses, Nachbar lets it go, fight for the ball, Kidd kicked ball.

Marcus out. 

Ford, Bosh, Parker misses, Collins board, Kidd, pushing, misses, own board and hits.

Bosh misses, Collins board, Kidd running, picked off by Peterson but steps out of bounds.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> Vince Carter, why are you looking for Jason Collins on the offensive end? WHY, i must know.


Collins might could dunk it now !


----------



## HB

Mark Jackson makes a good point. The Raps dont try and get good shots, they just throw everything up


----------



## AND1NBA

Is it just me or is this board taking a long *** time to load?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> i want to see marcus williams to made his first career feild goal...
> 
> is he too nervous?


 Looks like thats part of it. Once he gets one down, I think he'll be okay.


----------



## mjm1

jarkid said:


> Collins might could dunk it now !


In transition?????? Buhahaha


----------



## Petey

Carter gets the ball, slashing and is fouled, by Jones, Carter to the line.

-Petey


----------



## adawgg23

In other Atlantic games:

Hornets 35
*Celtics 19* 

Hawks 35
*6ers 49 *


----------



## mjm1

Is Parker an NBA Superstar, because vince carter isnt even getting those calls tonight!


----------



## Petey

Carter pushes it to a 7 point lead. Carter is VERY aggressive tonight. For w/ the ball. Swings to Parker, hits and fouled by Collins.

Parker looks pretty good.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Misses the FT.

Down to Carter, Carter explodes to the hoop and slams it.

Ford, Bosh, misses, Krstic board, Kidd, RJ, Kidd, hits!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

adawgg23 said:


> In other Atlantic games:
> 
> Hornets 35
> *Celtics 19*
> 
> Hawks 35
> *6ers 49 *


 the teams that are winning at this point are what I'd expect.

Don't forget the knicks though. Last I checked they were losing.


----------



## mjm1

Man, Jason, i luv ya.


----------



## Vinsane

i'm lovin it


----------



## HB

Nice play from RJ to Kidd


----------



## AND1NBA

Where are the celebrities sitting again?


----------



## Petey

Timeout, 4.53 left in the 2nd, Nets up 9.

-Petey


----------



## Real

adawgg23 said:


> In other Atlantic games:
> 
> Hornets 35
> *Celtics 19*
> 
> Hawks 35
> *6ers 49 *


I don't understand the Celtics score. 

The single most important figure in your franchise just died, and you're losing at home by 16. 

Ridiclious, and they're supposed to challenge us in the Atlantic?


----------



## Petey

Bosh knocks it down out of the TO.

Kidd to Krstic, but can't get it thee, Ford to Peterson, hits and fouled.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

What are the nets doing, DISGUSTING [/spit, spit]


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Real said:


> Ridiclious, and they're supposed to challenge us in the Atlantic?


I never really expected them to. I'd say they'd have a chance to win it if the nets all get injured, but thats the closest they'll come to challenging


----------



## mjm1

Moore is not worth the second round pic traded for him.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Real said:


> I don't understand the Celtics score.
> 
> The single most important figure in your franchise just died, and you're losing at home by 16.
> 
> Ridiclious, and they're supposed to challenge us in the Atlantic?


Unfortunately, if you're bad, you're bad.
Sometimes miracles can help, but ...


----------



## Petey

The foul was on Carter.

Hits.

Moore in for Krstic.

RJ around the screen, Kidd’s 3 in and out.

Tucker in. Peterson w/ the left hand hits.

Kidd, RJ, Kidd, Wright, Moore’s head, out of bounds.

Raptors closing.

Raptors turn it over, Kidd, RJ tangled, foul on Tucker.

RJ to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I never really expected them to. I'd say they'd have a chance to win it if the nets all get injured, but thats the closest they'll come to challenging


the nets have to lose alot of players for the season for that to happen!


----------



## big furb

Turnovers making this game closer than it should be


----------



## mjm1

This is absolutely unnacceptable, the nets must win this game.


----------



## Petey

RJ misses. Nets first miss of the night, hit first 10.

RJ misses.

Raptors pushing. Ford… Bosh, Peterson misses, Tucker blocked behind by Moore.

Wright turns if over again. Peterson misses the 3. Wright w/ the foul.

Nets over too. Wright’s 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

oh.. no.. toronto had a 7-0 run.


----------



## HB

Good hustle by Mikki


----------



## Petey

1 of 2, and Bosh sits out. Kidd, Wright, misses the 3, Peterson board. Ford, kickout, Ford, Raptors #15 misses, kidd tips to Wright, Carter misses the 3.

Parker, Tuckers misses, Kid board, Wright misses, Moore… MOORE w/ a great pass to RJ, slight ‘slam’.

1:49 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Ford, pullup, hits. He did that last year versus the Nets all game too.

Kidd, RJ, RJ misses the 3, over the backboard. Raptors ball, side out.

Marcus in for Wright.

Moore, Carter, Kidd, Kidd, Marcus on the floor.

Ford hits the 3.

Raptors up 2.

Kidd to Marcus, 3 is in and out.

Raptors #15 mieess, RJ board, Kidd, RJ trailing, RJ to Moore…. SLAM!

Raptors miss, Kidd, Kidd fires a 3 and hits!

Ford brings it over. Raptors miss, Williams hits a BUZZER BEATER!!!

Nets up 4 going into the half!!!

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Moore's playing well out there


----------



## AJC NYC

why isnt Hassan Adams playing??????????????????????????????


----------



## jarkid

Marcus made it.


----------



## Mogriffjr

that was a good way to end the half...Mikki dunk, Kidd jumper, MWill shot...nice.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets has no steals, and at least 12 TO at this point.


----------



## AND1NBA

Looks like our 3-point shooting still sucks. 1-11 in the first half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guests! Sign up here for your free account and join in the fun!


----------



## jarkid

AJC NYC said:


> why isnt Hassan Adams playing??????????????????????????????


in the rotation, he is behind Marcus Williams, Antoine Wright, and Boki...

so just wait that.


by the way, Mikki Moore is really underrated.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Raps are close because of turnovers by the Nets. The Nets have 12 turnovers to the Raptors 5. The Raps have 14 more shot attempts than the Nets but have the same amount of FGM. Nets shooting 52% while Raps are at 39% so the defense is doing well. The Nets are getting to the line mroe than the Raps, with Nets at 12 FTA (10 FTM) and Raps with 8FTA( 4 made)...bottom line, Nets should be up by at least +10 but turnovers are keeping Raps in this game.


----------



## Real

Mikki Moore :greatjob: 

Watching him in the preseason, you'd thought he would be a liability out there.

Instead he's playing solid basketball, and it's helping the Nets.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

i still have faith the nets are gonna win tonight lol
lets go nets


----------



## big furb

YankeeNETicS said:


> Nets has no steals, and at least 12 TO at this point.


This game wouldn't even be close right now if it wasn't for all those turnovers. The raptors are shooting 39% from the field but because the nets gave up the ball so much toronto got 14 more shot attempts. If the nets take care of the ball in the 2nd half this game's a blowout


----------



## Jizzy

How many minutes has Kidd played? Has the bench looked good? Marcus playing well? Is the offense running fluidly?

We have to kick out the guests and make it strictly supporting members. To many people logged in at once.


----------



## mjm1

Whats with the site? it keeps crashing, I THOUGHT THEY WORKED OUT THE KINKS :curse:


----------



## speedythief

mjm1 said:


> This is absolutely unnacceptable, the nets must win this game.


Pretty early to be calling this one a 'must win', don't you think?

Anyways the Raptors goal of shooting 100 shots a night is half-way to becoming a reality, the Raps putting up 54 in the first half.

Good to see Lawrence keeping the time-outs to a minimum. Keep the pace up, it's more exciting.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mogriffjr said:


> that was a good way to end the half...Mikki dunk, Kidd jumper, MWill shot...nice.


 Yeah, I can't complain about any of that.


----------



## Petey

Raptors ball.

Bosh gets the steps and fouled by Collins.

Bosh to the line.

Collin has 4 now, Moore in for Collins.

Hits.

Hits.

Raptors down 2 now.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Moore, Kidd, RJ, RJ misses the 3.

Raptors dump to Bosh, Misses. Nets almost tun it over, Kidd, Krsitc, Krstic hits UNDER…

3 on Rasho now.

Krstic to the line.

Hits.

Kidd has 5 assists now.

Moore called on a foul outside now.

Down to Bosh, Misses, Carter board, Kidd, RJ, Krstic, RJ, RJ gets the step and is fouled up high, none shooting. 2 on Peterson.

Actually his 1st.

Krstic air ball.

Ford pushing.

Down to Bosh. Ford, Bosh, Bosh misses, Moore board, Raptors loose ball foul. 3 on Bosh!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Jason Collins is going off so soon..

he is a fake of the starter....

Mikki Moore has his 3rd shot blocks .. !


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bosh with another foul. Good stuff.


----------



## mjm1

Can I kill the refs? can I?


----------



## Lord-SMX

8:49 NJ - N. Krstic offensive rebound
8:51 NJ - N. Krstic missed a 6-foot hook shot in the lane
9:07 TOR - R. Nesterovic made a 12-foot turnaround jumper along the left baseline
9:25 TOR - T. Ford defensive rebound
9:26 NJ - M. Moore missed an 8-foot jumper in the lane
9:41 TOR - 3-second violation on R. Nesterovic
9:51 TOR - R. Nesterovic offensive rebound
9:52 TOR - T. Ford missed a free throw
9:52 NJ - Shooting foul on J. Kidd
9:52 TOR - T. Ford drives to the hoop for a layup


----------



## Petey

Moore, Carter, RJ, RJ in the post, Over Parker, Moore can’t get the follow to down.

Ford drives, foul on Kidd… hits and to the line for 3.

Ford can’t hit, Krstic taps to Raptors. Raptors 3 second violation.

Moore to Kidd, brings it up. Kidd, Krstic, Moore, Moore recovers his bad pass but can’t hit.

Ford, Parker, Rasho, Rasho hits a lucky turnaround. Nets up 1.

Kidd, Krstic, Krstic can’t hit, Krstic board. Kidd, RJ, RJ called on a charge.

Bosh now out. Bargnani in.

Ford, Parker, hits the 3. Raptors up 2.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

The nets suck, no excuses acceptable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AND1NBA

The refs are in bed with the Raptors


----------



## mjm1

Why has it taken so long for the Nets to go back to Carter?


----------



## Petey

Moore called on the offensive foul.

Ford to Rasho, in and out, Kidd board, Carter baseline hits.

Parker around Carter, hits the fadeaway.

Carter fouled by Parker as Carter tries to drive. Nice play by Carter!

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Spoke too soon, now moore's stinkin the place up


----------



## Cormegadadon

raptors look good this year


----------



## Lord-SMX

we have 14 turnovers!


----------



## mjm1

The nets have to keep attacking the rim!!!


----------



## Real

I am amazed at the fact that Chris Bosh is playing like the yellowest color of piss and the Raptors are still in this game. 

Guys like Anthony Parker and TJ Ford are running wild like Hulkamania on the Nets because of the fact that the Nets are giftwrapping them open opportunities. 

All I ask is the Nets shut this down and win.


----------



## Jizzy

What the hell is the score? Play by play has no meaning without a score.


----------



## Petey

Side out, Nets.

Marcus back in. Moore out. RJ drives, ugly shot… LOL

Ball back to RJ, fouled by RJ, 2 shots, foul on Ford. Over the limit with 7:37 remaining in the 3rd.

RJ ties the game from the line.

-Petey


----------



## Real

That's another ****ty call.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Cormegadadon said:


> raptors look good this year


 or we just look worse then usual... Well hopefully we can get into form or else we'll start of slow like last year!


----------



## mjm1

HE WAS IN THE RESTRICTED Aa4eyhq35rtgyq35rt62weqREA< WHAT IS GOING ON!!!$5tqgrpft no5yyqa3e5rgyr2g 2W4ETGFQ42ERGFT Q2R4GTF


----------



## speedythief

The Nets are trying to go right through the Raps tonight. Gotta know better than to try and bull through internationally experienced guys who flop at every opportunity.


----------



## Real

Jizzy said:


> What the hell is the score? Play by play has no meaning without a score.


60-60


----------



## Petey

Ford, to #15, Ford, #15, can’t hit.

Marcus board, Krstic O board.

Krstic called on his 3rd. LOL what a flop.

Parker, Ford, Parker, Parker hand checked by Carter. Carter’s 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

These refs are reaaaally poor.


----------



## Vinsane

awww y isn't vc shootin relying on that softy kristic 2 much


----------



## Lord-SMX

1-13 from 3


----------



## mjm1

I Think The Refs Should Be Tested For Drugs.


----------



## jarkid

go to hell, damn reff.

i don't want to have another first loss in the opening night.


----------



## Petey

Carter jammed his finger there. Carter will be alright.

Nets 4th team foul already. Jeez.

Raptors travel. On Bargani, Raptors delay of game. LOL

What a ugly game.

Kidd, Krstic, foul on Raptors. Pushing Krstic. Bargani has his 3rd.

Krstic to the line!

-Petey


----------



## speedythief

Petey said:


> Ford, to #15, Ford, #15, can’t hit.


Gar-ba-josa.


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> I Think The Refs Should Be Tested For Drugs.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Real

Another open shot, another turnover..

Clamp down!!!

I love Marcus Williams.


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits the 1st.

Misses the 2nd.

Carter almost stole it, Ford to Parker, slam.

Nets push. RJ can’t hit. RJ loses it, stripped by Ford, Parker, Parker misses, Krstic board, Kidd, Marcus, Marcus drives, hits and is fouled!!!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Anthony Parker is the next Anthony Johnson !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Petey

Nice play by Marcus, foul on Peterson, Marcus hits.

-Petey


----------



## Real

speedythief said:


> Garbage


Fixed it for you


----------



## HB

RJ is playing out of control out there


----------



## Cormegadadon

Lord-SMX said:


> or we just look worse then usual... Well hopefully we can get into form or else we'll start of slow like last year!




i basically mean they look better than they were last year.

fast guards are usually the nets kryptonite.

kidd basically said it te nets have to get tough mentally or expect the same things


----------



## Lord-SMX

turn it up marcus!


----------



## mjm1

Marcus ****ing Williams, Welcome To The Nba


----------



## Petey

Nets up 2.

Ford w/ the moves and hits.

Carter, Wright, Kidd, Carter, Carter misses the 3.

Ford beats Williams off the dribbles and converts.

Nets time out.

Raptors up 2.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

TJ ford is basically having a layup drill out their tonight.


----------



## arcade_rida

Good game. Anthony Parker vs Vince Carter has been a good match up.


----------



## jarkid

do we need Jacque Vaughn again to defend the damn Anthony Parker and TJ Ford??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guests! Sign up here for your free account and join in the fun!


----------



## Petey

Down to Krstic, out, to Marcus, to Kidd, shot clock violation. Come on Marcus, you are better then that.

5:01 left in the 3rd.

Bosh called on the O Foul as Krstic goes down.

Bosh with 4.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

The nets have shutdown Bosh, Down by 2?! contendors, no.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bosh picks up his 4th! awesome


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson,

do your best !! hurry up !!


----------



## AND1NBA

Anthony Parker looks like John Thomas


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> The nets have shutdown Bosh, Down by 2?! contendors, no.


 well atleast we almost got through one game before people started dismissing the team. 

Gotta love the regular season.


----------



## Petey

Bosh out, Jones in.

Kidd brings it up. Kidd, Marcus, Krstic, picked off.

Ford throws it away.

Kidd, Carter, Drives, hits over Peterson!

Ford blocked, fouled, by Wright?

Ford to the line.

No on Marcus, his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vince needs to take over


----------



## Petey

Ford dropped 2.

Raptors up 2.

Wright, Carter, Carter misses the fade, rebound by Parker, Ford, carry.

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

This team is abysmal, I mean I cant believe what im witnessing


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> vince needs to take over


yes, just finish them........ VINCE CARTER ......

and marcus williams is a nice rebounder.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

bull, jones tipped that


----------



## Petey

Down to Krstic, Krstic throws it over Wright’s head.

UGLY!

Ford, Parker, Misses, Marcus board, RJ waiting to come in.

Carter, Nachbar, misses.

Parker, Ford, Raptors miss, Wright board, Raptors tip… no.

Refs checking.

Time out.

Raptors ball.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Guests! Sign up here for your free account and join in the fun!


----------



## Vinsane

to much faith in a rookie


----------



## big furb

Take care of the damn basketball!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

What a piece of **** call, I am sitting more than 20 MILES away from the game and I saw that ball tipped by jones.


----------



## HB

Whew timely basket by nachbar and a beautiful pass by Vince


----------



## Petey

Parker, Jones, Graham misses, Marcus board. Carter, Nachbar goes GLASS!

Tie game.

Jones miss, RJ board, Marcus ball, Carter behind the back to Krstic, SLAM!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

go..let's go Nets.


BOKI you are so handsome.


----------



## Petey

Raptors miss a 3, Marcus w/ the long board… LONG PASS.

Krstic converts.

Peterson misses, Raptors board, Peterson drives, fouled by Krstic and it’s good.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

I will never understand, WHY IN THE LOVE OF GOD YOU FOUL THERE!!! i just shed a tear.


----------



## HB

This friggin raps are so persistent


----------



## Vinsane

all kristic can go do foul and score
i thought he wanted to become a rebounder


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Marcus must be taking rebounding lessons from Kidd. 7 so far for him.


----------



## jarkid

the new ball is really too slippy for the Nets...

that's why they have almost 20 turnovers before the game finished.


----------



## Petey

Misses as he fires if off the back rim.

Nets up 2.

Nets turn it over again.

Nachbar takes the O hit, Nets ball. On Graham.

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon

damn how many turnovers marcus has???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Moore!

He can totally provide some energy off the bench


----------



## Petey

Carter to a cutting Moore and hits.

Peterson misses from half court.

After 3, Nets up 74-70!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Nice to finally see a big that can finish


----------



## njfan5388

solid 3rd quarter lets put them away early in the 4th


----------



## AND1NBA

Where's Adams? Ford and Parker are killing us. I think he can guard one of them.


----------



## big furb

Vince is definitely the frontrunner for player of the game so far


----------



## GM3

Nets Up

74-70 

Defense people.

Nachbar, Williams, Moore look good.

Wright doesn't look lost anymore but not a strong game.


----------



## jarkid

MIKKI MOORE sometimes plays like Kenyon Martin...


----------



## jarkid

GM3 said:


> Nets Up
> 
> 74-70
> 
> Defense people.
> 
> Nachbar, Williams, Moore look good.
> 
> Wright doesn't look lost anymore but not a strong game.


your avatar is funny .... :biggrin: 

Ninja Turtle: A-Da !! A-Da !! ....


----------



## Petey

RJ fouled, foul on Peterson, nice start by the Nets.

RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Marcus Williams 7 points 7 rebounds and 3 assits...

not really bad ! 

let's go Nets.


----------



## Petey

Wait, side out.

RJ gets to the rim and scores.

Parker goes glass, draws the foul on Nachbar.

Parker to the line.

Nachbar’s 2nd only.

2 Shots.

Back… sorry.

Nets up 3.

RJ, Kidd, Moore, Kidd, Kidd on the line, hits.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

jason kidd have a t-dub you know

needs 2 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists


----------



## HB

Kidd is feeling it


----------



## fruitcake

fruitcake said:


> jason kidd have a t-dub you know
> 
> needs 2 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists


4 rebounds, 3 assists


----------



## Petey

Parker misses, nice D by Kidd, Nachbar board, Kidd pulls up and fires and hits!

Parker in the lane hits.

Down to RJ, picked off. Jones w/ the move and hits.

Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

The Nets are murdering me on the inside.


----------



## jarkid

we don't have ANY steals...

WTF ..


----------



## Petey

Kidd called on another offensive foul as he tries to pumpfake.

Ford and Parker in the backcourt now.

Foul on Moore now, his 3rd.

2nd Nets team foul early. Less than 3 has gone by.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Terrible call by the refs


----------



## njfan5388

these refs r terribleeee


----------



## GM3

Nachbar!


----------



## Petey

Bosh can’t hit, Marcus can’t hit.

Raptors miss the 3, Kidd long board. Kidd fouled.

Wait, they are discussing now.

Jeez.

Bad whistle, Nets ball side out now.

Kidd, Nachbar, hits the 3!!!

Nice response Nets!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Mark Jackson: "Here's nachbar with an open shot, GOT EM"


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> The Nets are murdering me on the inside.


you must have a strong heart from last two seasons.


----------



## Petey

Nets get the ball on the Raptors turnover.

RJ gets inside on Parker and draws the foul.

Time out.

Nets up 7, with 8:26 left.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

mikki moore helped the nets to own their first steal...

and .... BOKI for 33333333333333

we should have played him much more last season against the heat.


----------



## Petey

RJ 1 of 2 from the line, Raptors 3 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd airballs the turnaround.

Raptors can't hit, Carter board.

Carter fires the 3, and hits!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

What the hell happened to Wright? After a very promising preseason, how does he look?


----------



## mjm1

Set shot! 2-2, he's on fire.


----------



## GM3

Kidd that triple double tease. One dime away from a TD.


----------



## Petey

Ford right to Nachbar.

Kidd pushing, to Collins, with a standing shot.

Kidd, 10 points, 7 boards, 9 assists.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

kidd is needing 3 rebounds and 1 assist to get a triple double.


----------



## mjm1

Jizzy said:


> What the hell happened to Wright? After a very promising preseason, how does he look?


Nachbar is getting his minutes tonight due to his outstanding play.


----------



## njfan5388

Who says Kidd is gettin older again?


----------



## GM3

Jizzy said:


> What the hell happened to Wright? After a very promising preseason, how does he look?


Hes ok.

Doesn't look lost anymore. Set up some nice plays but could have done better.


----------



## fruitcake

kidd is 3 rebounds, 1 assist away

vince is having a very solid, efficient game...19 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 8 of 13 and only 1 turnover


----------



## big furb

GM3 said:


> Kidd that triple double tease. One dime away from a TD.


Doesn't e also need about 3 more boards or so?


----------



## Petey

Nets at 52% tonight, that is nice, still can't hit 3s.

Parker finishes in the lane out of the time out.

Nets up 9.

Kidd to a cutting Nachbar, SLAM!

Nets up 13.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

VC 3 !!

we finally finish the raptors in the 4th quarter..


----------



## fruitcake

vc needs 5 assists
kidd needs 3 rebounds


----------



## Petey

Nets pushing, RJ can’t hit but is fouled.

RJ to the line.

Nets pulling away now.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vc beastin on the boards


----------



## open mike

mikki moore is killin it


----------



## fruitcake

make your FTs RJ


----------



## Petey

RJ goes 1 of 2, Ford converts.

Ford is burning it up. Collins, Kidd, Carter, Carter fades and rattles it in!

Carter great overall game.

Collins fronting Bosh, knocks it out of bounds.

NICE!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Ford to Bosh, off Nachbar's finger tips.

Kidd meet on the switch can't hit, Peterson board.

Carter on Parker. Screen, Bosh, O foul. His 5th!

Nice play by Collins!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

3 more rebounds.. go !


----------



## Vuchato

Get Marcus in. 2 more boards, 3 more points, and how amazing would a double-double be in your first career game, coming off the bench.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> turn it up marcus!


 marcus w/ 8pts and 7dimes!


----------



## Petey

Carter, Nachbar, can’t hit.

Peterson spins, can’t hit, deflected out by the Nets.

Bosh still in. Interesting.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> marcus w/ 8pts and 7dimes!


 wow i got that wrong:

7pts, 8boards, 3dimes!


----------



## Petey

Bosh coverts, has 12 now.

Carter… don’t dribble out the clock, Carter, Kidd, Kidd Drives, board, Kidd on the follow and hits. LOL

Stat padder.

2 Boards from a triple double.

Carter fouls Parker. Hits.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

2 rebounds...

meanwhile chris paul has 20, 6, 10 with 3 steals at the end of 3 quarters


----------



## Lord-SMX

Kidd: 12pts, 10dimes, 8boards


----------



## Petey

Parker hits the 2nd.

Nets time out.

Kidd coming out?

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

jason kidd is still young .. !


----------



## Phenom Z28

How did....they credited Kidd with an assist on that last play where he scored...i didn't know you could give an assist to yourself.


----------



## Petey

Boone looking good in his suit.

Kidd pushing, to Carter, fades, fires and HITS!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

I think that we are playing efficient this game. VC, RJ, Krstic all have less then 15 shots and more then 10pts each


----------



## Petey

Kidd board off Parker miss, Nets had cleared out… LOL

Kidd stripped.

Jones to the trailer Bosh, slam.

No rebound chance there.

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Kidd shots, and hits.

Nets 100-88.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

forget 5 more assists get more fg's


----------



## fruitcake

TRIPLE DOUBLE number 67 million for jason kidd


----------



## mjm1

JASON DID IT!!! Number 76, TWO AWAY FROM CHAMBERLIN!!!


----------



## Petey

Raptors can’t covert.

Kidd is 1 board away.

Kidd, Carter, last touched by the Raptors.

Nets side out.

Kidd with the O board!

Triple double.

LOL

Carter posting, turns and fouled.

On Jones.

Carter to the line.

Carter is 2 away from Wilt in triple doubles now.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Petey said:


> Boone looking good in his suit.
> 
> Kidd pushing, to Carter, fades, fires and HITS!
> 
> -Petey


so should Boone continues wearing the suit ... :biggrin: 

Kidd triple double !?!?


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the 1st.

Carter drops the 2nd.

Nets up 102-88.

Nets about to empty their bench.

Peterson misses the 3.

Carter board.

Adams going to check in.

Carter around a moving screen on Collins. LOL.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nets clear bench.

W!

102-88


----------



## Lord-SMX

:39.9 TOR - J. Calderon missed a 22-foot jumper from the left wing
:50.9 TOR - J. Graham enters game for A. Parker
:57.5 TOR - P. Tucker enters game for M. Peterson
:57.5 NJ - M. Moore enters game for J. Collins
:57.5 NJ - H. Adams enters game for R. Jefferson
:57.5 NJ - A. Wright enters game for V. Carter
:57.5 NJ - M. Ilic enters game for B. Nachbar
:57.5 NJ - M. Williams enters game for J. Kidd
:57.5 NJ - Foul on J. Collins
:57.5 NJ - Offensive foul on J. Collins


----------



## Petey

Adams breaks it up.

Calderon misses, last touched by the Nets.

Hey ILIC IN!

Wright, Moore, Adams, Marcus?

Foul on ILIC.

Tucker to the line.

Tucker pulls the Raptors to 90.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

Kidd w/ 34min


----------



## Petey

Marcus to ILIC and rejected on the slam. LOL

Cute.

Jones drills it.

Marcus brings it up.

Marcus burns the clock.

Nets win 102-92!!!!

-Petey


----------



## Kezersoze

wooooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UNBEATEN!!!!!!!!! :banana: 1-0 NBA CHAMPS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Vinsane

VC and Kidd led us to victory 
Both had excellent games
I coulda swore kristic said somethin about leadin the team in rebounds


----------



## jarkid

let's go !!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> Kidd w/ 34min


 look at the bench stats! I think i just ________ myself


----------



## ravor44

Lord-SMX said:


> Kidd w/ 34min


Good minutes for him..but still it should be decreased to 32 minute range...


----------



## kdub

Bostjan baby!


----------



## ravor44

2 more Triple-Doubles for J-Kidd for 3rd place! :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Great freak'n opener game for the Nets. The bench this year is going to exponentially better than last.

BTW anyone see that look VC gave Jackson after he said "Congrats on being undefeated?" :laugh: priceless.


----------



## jarkid

Kezersoze said:


> wooooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UNBEATEN!!!!!!!!! :banana: 1-0 NBA CHAMPS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


haha...

winning percentage : 100.00000 %


----------



## ravor44

Happy to see Bostjan get playing time and having 14 points..M-Will looks solid in there, i'm very excited to see more NETS games this season!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

how many pts did the bench scored tonight?
besides congrats on kidd haha everyone that said Kidd is getting old and slowing down well they are eating their words lol


----------



## JCB

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> how many pts did the bench scored tonight?
> besides congrats on kidd haha everyone that said Kidd is getting old and slowing down well they are eating their words lol


 bench scored 27 pts (if I did my math right)


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

27 pts wow big improvement from last year!!!!!!
Wonder what will SportsCenter say tonight?
Knowing them they are going to talk about how the Raptors collapse and not care about the Nets lol


----------



## HB

Phenom Z28 said:


> Great freak'n opener game for the Nets. The bench this year is going to exponentially better than last.
> 
> BTW anyone see that look VC gave Jackson after he said "Congrats on being undefeated?" :laugh: priceless.


LOL I saw that, thats going in the Mark Jackson qoutes thread. Long time no see by the way Phenom


----------



## big furb

JCB said:


> bench scored 27 pts (if I did my math right)


Indeed you did. If they can get that type of production from the bench every night they're gonna be real scary


----------



## NetsanityJoe

thumbs up:
vince - all around solid game from him. most impressive was that he was very efficient scoring tonight and could have EASILY taken the game over because of how solid he was playing. instead he played team ball like has been since he has been here, even if people want to try and deny it, they cant.

captain kidd - mr.triple double nuff said

boki - this was the best thing that could have happened for him. to show frank that preseason wasnt a fluke.

rj - a typical rj game. shares the ball, runs the floor hard and gets to the line.

twin - a slim twin is a better twin. he pulled down some tough rebounds and made some shots. you can see that coming in slimmer and healthier has made him more mobile and will benefit our defense once we start to settle down.

mikki - im not sure what everyone thinks of him, but i like him. i liked him when he was here with byron the first go around. he can block shots, run and finish. good 1st game for him.

marcus - welcome to the league buddy. played very well. didnt have any gitters and cough up the ball like some rooks do. made some rook mistakes, but overall the game was sloppy for the most part.

antoine - played well. his preseason carried over too. he just had two bad plays on the break, not knowing what to do next. he seemed to have a brain freeze. next time just attack the basket or pull it out.

coach frank - good job playing the bench early in the game. the game was an uptempo game and our bench guys showed they can come in and play at a high level and be productive. he loves twin, but he saw that we were very efficient with a smaller lineup and kept twin on the bench.

krstic - a nice game. had some bad spots, but played better as the game went on. showed more range today.

nets O - was a fun offensive game to watch that is for sure. its nice to see a more uptempo game with players who can actually score. hopefully we play like this for the year, of course tweak some things and be better. hopefully we can get more cutting to the basket because we are not always going to hit jumpers for the majority of the game. everyone was involved and we took good shots.

thumbs down:
nets defense. it is game 1 so you cant expect playoff type defense, but it was disappointing at times especially with our starting unit. these guys have been together and i was hoping they would have played better D and given us an early lead with some room. 

coach frank - i wanted to see hassan. im a hassan fan and i thought this game would have been the perfect game to let him play, but i understand he wants a rotation so this isnt really a negative on frank because he coached a fine game i just wanted to see hassan. we won so i cant complain. hopefully hassan and play good in practice and get some times because if boki and antoine keep playing like this when eddie comes back hassan could be the odd man out.


--

aside from our D the game was fun to watch. our players, for the most part, played well. we had some bumps on offense as well as on D, but we made plays when we needed too on D and O to win the game. 

friday is going to be tough. miami got embarrassed on national tv. they will come out with a mission. i think our team wants to win more because miami eliminated us, but miami wants to bounce back and they are at home so i wouldnt expect an ugly game friday. it will be interesting how our young guys play. they will be playing proven vets not young players like tonight. plus miami is basically the same team as last year so they know how to play together and will give our younger guys a challenge. should be a good tough 1st road game.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Good read,I just had a vision. Yes, I think the Nets also need to get some total revenge against the Heat. WE SHOULD EMBARASS THEM!!! And prove to the nation that the Nets is the sleeper team lol. All we need is D, bench production, and explosion offensevily with VC!!! He needs to fire up against Wade and do another Zo dunk... lol


----------



## JCB

I think the thing that has me pumped the most is that we scored 27 points off the bench . . . when two of the guys who are believed to be some of our biggest contributors didn't even play. 

Factor in Boone as well, and, dare I say, do we actually have a bench? (yeah, I know, only one game so far, but still, it's something to think about)


----------



## TRON

only 31 pages, you guys are slacking :biggrin: 

good win, we tried to make it a game, but the Nets clearly have a more experienced team

RJ was wicked tonight, he abused every player we had on him
Snackbar was very good as well

Our bigs were supposed to be better than yours, but they definetely didn't show it tonight


----------



## lukewarmplay

mikki played really well, did exactly what was expected of him. played smart d (as far as i could tell) and had some nice dunks.


----------



## ghoti

Sam Mitchell is crazy (!) if he thinks he can compete in the 4th quarter playing no defense and trying to get up 100 shots a game.

Still, his team hustles and they competed even though Bosh looked a little sick or something.


----------



## Real

TRON said:


> only 31 pages, you guys are slacking :biggrin:
> 
> good win, we tried to make it a game, but the Nets clearly have a more experienced team
> 
> RJ was wicked tonight, he abused every player we had on him
> Snackbar was very good as well
> 
> *Our bigs were supposed to be better than yours*, but they definetely didn't show it tonight


Really? 

Aside from Bosh, your team doesn't have anyone I'm pissing my pants over, and after tonight, I won't be pissing my pants over Bosh, as much anyway.


----------



## big furb

NetsanityJoe said:


> thumbs up:
> vince - all around solid game from him. most impressive was that he was very efficient scoring tonight and could have EASILY taken the game over because of how solid he was playing. instead he played team ball like has been since he has been here, even if people want to try and deny it, they cant.
> 
> captain kidd - mr.triple double nuff said
> 
> boki - this was the best thing that could have happened for him. to show frank that preseason wasnt a fluke.
> 
> rj - a typical rj game. shares the ball, runs the floor hard and gets to the line.
> 
> twin - a slim twin is a better twin. he pulled down some tough rebounds and made some shots. you can see that coming in slimmer and healthier has made him more mobile and will benefit our defense once we start to settle down.
> 
> mikki - im not sure what everyone thinks of him, but i like him. i liked him when he was here with byron the first go around. he can block shots, run and finish. good 1st game for him.
> 
> marcus - welcome to the league buddy. played very well. didnt have any gitters and cough up the ball like some rooks do. made some rook mistakes, but overall the game was sloppy for the most part.
> 
> antoine - played well. his preseason carried over too. he just had two bad plays on the break, not knowing what to do next. he seemed to have a brain freeze. next time just attack the basket or pull it out.
> 
> coach frank - good job playing the bench early in the game. the game was an uptempo game and our bench guys showed they can come in and play at a high level and be productive. he loves twin, but he saw that we were very efficient with a smaller lineup and kept twin on the bench.
> 
> krstic - a nice game. had some bad spots, but played better as the game went on. showed more range today.
> 
> nets O - was a fun offensive game to watch that is for sure. its nice to see a more uptempo game with players who can actually score. hopefully we play like this for the year, of course tweak some things and be better. hopefully we can get more cutting to the basket because we are not always going to hit jumpers for the majority of the game. everyone was involved and we took good shots.
> 
> thumbs down:
> nets defense. it is game 1 so you cant expect playoff type defense, but it was disappointing at times especially with our starting unit. these guys have been together and i was hoping they would have played better D and given us an early lead with some room.
> 
> coach frank - i wanted to see hassan. im a hassan fan and i thought this game would have been the perfect game to let him play, but i understand he wants a rotation so this isnt really a negative on frank because he coached a fine game i just wanted to see hassan. we won so i cant complain. hopefully hassan and play good in practice and get some times because if boki and antoine keep playing like this when eddie comes back hassan could be the odd man out.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> aside from our D the game was fun to watch. our players, for the most part, played well. we had some bumps on offense as well as on D, but we made plays when we needed too on D and O to win the game.
> 
> friday is going to be tough. miami got embarrassed on national tv. they will come out with a mission. i think our team wants to win more because miami eliminated us, but miami wants to bounce back and they are at home so i wouldnt expect an ugly game friday. it will be interesting how our young guys play. they will be playing proven vets not young players like tonight. plus miami is basically the same team as last year so they know how to play together and will give our younger guys a challenge. should be a good tough 1st road game.


I actually thought the nets played pretty good defense. They limited the raptors to 92 points and 39% shooting, can't complain about that. The only real negative was the turnovers. The raptors put up a lot of shots due to all those extra possessions we gave them. That's the only reason the game was as close as it was.


----------



## dfunk15

lukewarmplay said:


> mikki played really well, did exactly what was expected of him. played smart d (as far as i could tell) and had some nice dunks.


I was surprised how well he played, it would be nice if he can keep it up, liked that pair of blocks and the way he was contesting shots around the basket


----------



## HB

TRON said:


> only 31 pages, you guys are slacking :biggrin:
> 
> good win, we tried to make it a game, but the Nets clearly have a more experienced team
> 
> RJ was wicked tonight, he abused every player we had on him
> Snackbar was very good as well
> 
> Our bigs were supposed to be better than yours, but they definetely didn't show it tonight


Your whole lets run and go hoist a shot everytime down the court isnt a very good system. Do they even run any type of plays? I know they are trying to model their offense like Phoenix, but the Suns dont run down the court trying to hoist up shots every single possession


----------



## HB

Regarding Boki, I think his main problem is confidence. I think he has gotten Frank's trust to the point where he will stay in the game even when he misses a couple of shots.


----------



## thacarter

Im very glad the Nets did as they were expected to,looking forward to the Heat game..great game by Kidd and Carter, in all it was a good game...heres to the season :cheers:


----------



## MrCharisma

Boki had a very good game tonight and seems to be giving us that KVH flavor on offense. I'm really curious how things work if Boki continues to play well and Wright stays in the rotations...how will Boone/Cliffy/House get any playing time. Chris Carrino, on the post game show, said something like he wouldn't be surprised if the Nets went 10-11 deep with their rotation to keep guys fresh while they play at a high tempo.


----------



## NYCbballFan

I missed the chunk of the 4th quarter when the Nets took the lead for good. From what I saw ...

Antoine Wright just isn't quick and doesn't jump well for an NBA SG. His decision-making with the ball seems slow. Not an impressive game. It's just one game, but if he doesn't pick it up, I'll be counting the days until Eddie House can play and start asking about Hassan Adams.

Marcus Williams with 1st game jitters and has room to grow. Not bad at all, though, for a rookie PG's first game. At times, he reminded me of the Kidd who controlled the entire court in Kidd's 1st season as a Net. His play as Kidd's sub and as the game-changer off the bench is going to be key.

This system fits Nachbar. He doesn't do any one thing particularly well, including outside shooting unfortunately, but he's versatile, which makes him useful in the utility forward niche. He's also quick as a PF whereas he's not so quick as a SF.

Krstic looked slower than usual tonight. Still playing himself into game-shape?

Carter was sharp. Maybe it's true that playing for his last big contract will push him to MVP level performance.

Kidd was Kidd. Yeah, his legs are slowing down, but he's still getting the job done. Reduce his minutes and limit his time chasing around PGs, and he'll be fine.

RJ was RJ. Limited handle and passing, but otherwise, efficient.

If the Nets continue to play this fast, I don't think Collins can keep up.

I enjoyed the small ball style.


----------



## elsaic15

great game, we REALLY need to cut down on careless turnovers though, it seems that probelm from the preseason has carried over. our d wasnt bad, but still needs a lot of work. marcus will be fine, he had a few chippies rim out, and missed some open 3s, but the kid just makes plays, and his d wasnt bad. kidd really will get his rest this year.


----------



## HB

Good analysis NYCbballfan, and I agree with elsaic, the turnovers have got to go


----------



## neoxsupreme

Marcus struggled tonight but the more I see Boki or Marcus or Wright flourish the more I get pumped about how the bench does this season. They're finally starting to show adequacy.


----------



## elsaic15

i really think our bench can develop into more than adaquet this year. i think it can end up being damn good


----------



## eddymac

MrCharisma said:


> Boki had a very good game tonight and seems to be giving us that KVH flavor on offense. I'm really curious how things work if Boki continues to play well and Wright stays in the rotations...how will Boone/Cliffy/House get any playing time. Chris Carrino, on the post game show, said something like he wouldn't be surprised if the Nets went 10-11 deep with their rotation to keep guys fresh while they play at a high tempo.



I hope so they all deserve to play. I would like to see Hassan Adams get some minutes.


----------



## Vincesanity91

Nets win!!!!!!!! 

Jason Kidd gets a triple-double YEAH!


----------



## Kidd Karma

HB said:


> Marcus has missed two wide open layups.


He did idolize Kidd growing up, I guess he's mastered that part Kidd's game.


----------

